# Screen Protectors



## Liquidretro

I think it's time for a screen protector for my Note 2. I have been opposed to them in the past and with gorilla glass and my previous Motorola phone I got by fine without it. However this big screen on the N2 has picked up a small scratch and I have no idea how it happened. Ideally I am not looking to spend a ton but for good screen protector without many compromises I will spend more. Hopefully something is out there that makes it still feel like glass and work with the Spen. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bajanman

Liquidretro said:


> I think it's time for a screen protector for my Note 2. I have been opposed to them in the past and with gorilla glass and my previous Motorola phone I got by fine without it. However this big screen on the N2 has picked up a small scratch and I have no idea how it happened. Ideally I am not looking to spend a ton but for good screen protector without many compromises I will spend more. Hopefully something is out there that makes it still feel like glass and work with the Spen. Any suggestions?


I use these and there excellent!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## softballjunkee13

I use invisible shield. Is a little pricey. Like 20 some odd dollars for one. But it's guaranteed for life. It's restickable. Self healing. Really nice. It's by zagg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bendr0id

softballjunkee13 said:


> I use invisible shield. Is a little pricey. Like 20 some odd dollars for one. But it's guaranteed for life. It's restickable. Self healing. Really nice. It's by zagg
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


Which one did you get? I went with the HD one and they are horrible. Every time I use the S Pen, I have lifelong indentations left on my protector. Probably going to try the original ones and see what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## softballjunkee13

Bendr0id said:


> Which one did you get? I went with the HD one and they are horrible. Every time I use the S Pen, I have lifelong indentations left on my protector. Probably going to try the original ones and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


ur pressing too hard man. U hardly have to press on it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bendr0id

I can guarantee that I am not pressing too hard. It is a known issue. From what I have read zagg knows about it and their R&D is looking into producing something else just because of it.

I called them and they told me that they have had countless calls about it and advised me to try the regular or smudge proof protectors to see if it made a difference. I have only used my S pen a handful of times because I hate the results on my screen. I was told that indentations like that should work themselves out over time, but it has been over a week and they look just as fresh as day one.

Hoping the replacement one will bring me better luck. If not, I will have to try something else.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scorch968

Spigen SGP. Crystal clear a harder compound than Zagg. S-pen works great.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bendr0id

That is what I have been leaning towards. I have also considered the ismooth protectors.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marine6680

Know what you want and what to expect up front.

Cheap $5 multipack protectors scratch easy and need replaced often as the scratches build up and affect looking at the screen. But they are cheap so frequent replacement isn't a costly ordeal.

$15 multipack protectors last longer... well enough that one may last a few months or more.

Spending $10-20 on a single protector will usually net you a nice protector that will last a long time and not scratch up much. Some may be very tough, and scratch up very little.

The soft film types like Zagg and Skinomi work great as protectors. Skinomi is pretty smooth and even so it will not look "odd" like some other film types that are not smooth and have waviness. Problem is... the softness affects using the stylus... the softness makes the pen drag during use, and it can even leave marks.

Read up on reviews before ordering and stick to better brands and you will do fine usually.


----------



## nhat

Anyone have or tried an XtremeGuard screen protector with the S-Pen?


----------



## nhat

.....


----------



## Droid_Evo_8

Screen protectors? What screen protectors?

Been rocking with no screen protector since day one (got the phone back in December) AND STILL looks brand new. Just don't mix it with keys and/or coins and you're good.


----------



## brandendeuce

I use and sell the Zagg brand. Excellent and easy to clean. U. S. Military used and approved

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> Screen protectors? What screen protectors?
> 
> Been rocking with no screen protector since day one (got the phone back in December) AND STILL looks brand new. Just don't mix it with keys and/or coins and you're good.


coins and keys will never scratch your screen. Tempered glass is a 7h on the hardness scale. Metal of any kind is only a 3h. It's actually almost reasonable to say that it's physically impossible for keys and coins to scratch your screen. But what will scratch it is sand which gets in your pockets with regular dust and things. (Sanded grout in your bathroom or kitchen) quartz is the most abundant mineral on the planet. I would just get a tempered glass screen protector. 30 bucks or so but it saved my aaaassss more than once.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze

I have always used Zaggs but I decided to try iSmooth because of all the rave reviews here & elsewhere. The iSmooth is *definitely* easier to install. I managed to apply it with no bubbles in the middle, and the bubbles at the edges were easily pushed out with a credit card. Once its on, you can't tell its there unless you look at the edges. It looks & feels just like a naked screen. However, it does not cover the edges as much as I would like. There is a good 2-3 mm of unprotected screen all around (the Zagg on my S3 covers the entire screen). So I also bought a Samsung flip cover to be extra safe.

The iSmooth cover does not have the "orange skin" like the Zagg (which never bothered me, but a lot of people are put off by that). The iSmooth genuinely looks like a slab of glass. However, it seems to be more prone to smudges & grime than the Zagg. I must periodically wipe the display on my shirt or pants because the whole screen looks foggy like I left it in the bathroom while taking a shower. Other than that minor nag, the iSmooth cover seems to be a quality product and I will likely use them again.

Edit: I have not noticed any clarity degradation, or "rainbow effects" under fluorescent lights. The colors & brightness of the display do not seem to be affected at all.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmydene84

no one makes a tempted glass one for the note 2 yet?


----------



## LuckyAndroid

I heard there is some Gorilla Glass scratch cleaner on the net. It will get rid of them. I going to look right now (GOOGLE BABY)
Found this below....I dont like using screen protectors anymore. Gorilla Glass is awesome...I dropped my phone in the garage against a corner. I now have a light scratch. Read below and maybe it will help.

I was cleaning my screen yesterday and I noticed 2 small, light scratches on my [background=transparent]glass[/background]. I was pretty pissed about it because I am very careful with my phone. As a matter of fact, there isn't a single scratch anywhere else on it. As careful as I am with my Droid, I couldn't believe it was scratched. I used to paint cars, so I have several polishing compounds on hand. I decided, what the hell... I'll try a fine polish and see what happens. I have some *3M Perfect-It III-Trizact* machine glaze (n.051131-05930). It looks like this: http://images.google......26tbs=isch:1
I applied a small amount to a microfiber cloth and polished the whole screen. Low and behold, the scratches were gone after just one application and about 10 seconds of polishing. I was amazed! It didn't even leave swirls in the glass. The main ingredients in the polish are aluminum oxide and aluminum silicate. The compound can be found at NAPA, but it is rather expensive. I think I paid $60 for a quart of it (looks like it's cheaper online from somewhere else, like $39). It is intended for professional detailers for buffing/polishing/finishing painted surfaces, but I use it for several things. If you have a nice vehicle and have some surface scratches, this stuff is the $***. So it's worth the high price tag. I even polished the scratches out of my watch crystal!


----------



## bL33d

I bought a $30 tempered glass screen protector for my n2 off ebay came from china it really good quality and came with aluminum home button cover also.


----------



## *luke*

Ive got the otterbox for the note 2 which has a screen protector built into it. I highly recommend it!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kejar31

I use a case but wait to get a screen protector until I get my first minor scratch.. Had the note 2 since launch and have yet to get a scratch


----------



## PhiLLYBiZZLE

i made the mistake of getting the Zagg privacy shield...and now my display looks 50% darker...i know its cuz of the protector...are there any tweaks to increase the light


----------

